

5 years: Broken Window - akshat
http://akshat.posterous.com/5-years-broken-window

======
hga
Oh, yes! Applying the Broken Windows theory of criminology and social order to
code (not to be confused with Bastiat's economic broken window fallacy).

A bit like the AntiPatterns thesis that good systems will have good patterns
and bad have bad, and little mixing.

------
vena
i suppose the author recently read The Pragmatic Programmer?

as with the same argument presented in that book, i have a little trouble with
this since i've been under the impression the broken windows hypothesis was
discredited...

